# von Gildaf



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Any feedback on the above breeder or their dogs? I was interested in this dog: 

vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies -

Thank you, J


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

My apologies, but I was typing too fast. The title should read vom Gildaf rather than von Gildaf.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I didnt know she had decided to sell him. I'd snatch that puppy up in a heartbeat! Or any pup from Melinda for that matter.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Melinda breeds some nice dogs. One would be very lucky to have one


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice looking pup. I would get a dog from Melinda. I have only heard good things about her and her dogs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm confused. You were looking at low drive american bred puppies and now you are looking at high drive workingline pups. Do you know what you really want? It makes a huge difference because if you don't get the right type of dog for your family and lifestyle, neither you nor the pup will be happy.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

We are okay with a medium/lower high drive dog which is what she said this particular dog is. Our current GSD is very high drive and we have been with her for 9 years now. With the proper exercise and attention she has been great. Do you feel that high drive dogs should only be working dogs rather than family dogs?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Melinda will match you up with the right puppy for you. If you really are interested in this puppy, get in contact with her and explain to her what you're looking for. She'll be able to tell you if this pup is right for what you're looking for.

I may get a puppy out of the same sire next year. Different dam though.



MN GSD Fan said:


> We are okay with a medium/lower high drive dog which is what she said this particular dog is. Our current GSD is very high drive and we have been with her for 9 years now. With the proper exercise and attention she has been great. Do you feel that high drive dogs should only be working dogs rather than family dogs?


You understand the difference between drive and energy, right? They're two different things.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

MN GSD Fan: I think you should do step on the brakes a little and do more research into what you really want in a GSD. Elaine is right - you are scrambling at all different lines and there doesn't seem to be a clear focus on what you want.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The extreme high drive dogs would make a regular family crazy with their energy level. The lower high drive dog would be fine with proper exercise and training. The emphasis here is they still need more exercise and training than your average pet dog.

You say you have a very high drive dog. Is she a workingline dog? I hear people say they have a high drive dog, but when I go to actually see what they have, I have to laugh at how low drive it really is. Nothing wrong with a low drive dog if that's what works for them, but most average people that haven't met workingline dogs have no idea what high drive means.

My concern is you keep waffling between what you are looking for. I would highly suggest you get out and meet some dogs of the various types before deciding what is best for you.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you talked to Melinda about this pup? Its best to call/email her and discuss your lifestyle, (activity level) and what your plans would be for this pup. She would be the best one to tell you if this pup is right for you. 

High drive dogs can be family dogs, they just require more in terms of exercise and stimuli.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for all of the responses and yes I have been working with her on our needs in a dog and she felt this would be a good fit. It has been with her since a puppy so she has a good grasp on it she felt.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

If your asking about Bronson, he has been sold.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MN GSD Fan said:


> Thank you for all of the responses and yes I have been working with her on our needs in a dog and she felt this would be a good fit. It has been with her since a puppy so she has a good grasp on it she felt.


i am sure you have done your research, but take it from a guy who didn't. i only looked for a healthy pup. the breeder told me all about high prey drive, ball drive, working lines ect. since i have had gsd since i was a kid, i thought with proper training all would be fine. the real problem with my lack of understanding was my "point of reference". i believed all gsds were pretty much the same and trained differently. to say i was wrong was an understatement. this really could have been a problem except for some help with the breeder and a fairly active family. it took a new mind set for me and hours and hours of training. it all worked out in the end, but it took some dedication and help from other people with high drive working gsd. according to the breeder, she wasn't high drive in comparison to other dogs in the litter. i laugh as others here talk about prong collars as power steering for their gsd. these were useless with kyra, she never felt it, but would do anything for her beloved yellow tennis ball. be very sure you are understanding what you are getting.


----------

